# Gaming Monitor 24-27 Zoll



## sevendevil (22. September 2014)

Hallo Leute,

ich möchte mir einen neuen Monitor zum Zocken von WoW kaufen. 

Dafür reichen 60 Hertz, das heißt aber nicht, dass Monitore mit mehr Hertz ausgeschlossen sind.
Außerdem spielt die Reaktionszeit in WoW ebenfalls keine große Rolle, sie sollte aber maximal 8ms betragen.

Da ich mir noch nicht sicher, ob ich einen 24 Zoll oder 27 Zoll großen Bildschirm nehme, suche ich sozusagen erstmal zwei Monitore.
Für welche Größe würdet ihr euch denn bei einem 78cm breiten Schreibtisch und bei einem Abstand (Auge-Monitor) von ca. 75cm entscheiden?

Hier also die Kriterien:
1) 24 Zoll, 1920x1080 Auflösung, 16:9 Bildformat, IPS Panel, (mind.) 60 HZ, max. 8ms Reaktionszeit, bevorzugt höhenverstellbar, bevorzugt mit Lautsprecher

2) 27 Zoll, 2560x1080 Auflösung, 16:9 Bildformat, IPS Panel, (mind.) 60 HZ, max. 8ms Reaktionszeit, bevorzugt höhenverstellbar, bevorzugt mit Lautsprecher

Mein Budget: 300€
Meine Grafikkarte: GTX 960 oder 970 (eins von beiden wird es werden)

Welche Bildschirme könnt ihr mir empfehlen?

Vielen Dank im Voraus für eure Hilfe!


----------



## drstoecker (23. September 2014)

Was Hälste von einem 29" im 21:9 Format z.B. Lg 29ea73-p? Kann den dir wärmstens empfehlen richtig geiles teil.


----------



## sevendevil (23. September 2014)

Viel zu groß bzw. viel zu breit und zu teuer.
Trotzdem danke.


----------



## JoM79 (23. September 2014)

Würde nen 24" nehmen.
27" und WQHD wird mit 300€ eh nicht wirklich was.
Vergiss auch mal die Lautsprecher bei 99% der Monitore sind die Müll.
Kauf dir da lieber für 20-30€ Lautsprecher, die sind schon um Welten besser, ok selbst welche für 10€ sind schon wesentlich besser.

So aber zum 24".
Würde dir da den Dell U2414H empfehlen.
Da hast du nen super Bild, er ist schnell genug, hat ein flimmerfreies Bild und volle Ergonomie.
Wenn du zusatzlich noch ein paar Gamingfeatures brauchst, dann ist der Eizo FS2434 auch sehr gut.
Nen Test zum Dell findest du bei tftcentral und zum Eizo entweder in der aktuellen PCGH oder lies dir mein Mini Review hier im Forum durch.


----------



## sevendevil (23. September 2014)

Danke JoM79!

Den Dell U2414H hatte ich auch schon auf dem Schirm.
Sind die 8ms Reaktionszeit nicht zu viel für MMOs wie WoW? Bei Shooter-Games wäre es das.

Was hältst du von der dazugehörigen Soundbar "http://geizhals.de/dell-ac511-stereo-usb-soundbar-520-11497-a1042144.html"? Macht die nicht den schönen schmalen Rahmen, also das optische Erscheinungsbild, zunichte, wenn ich das Ding da unten ranhänge? Und sieht man dann das Kabel?

Was ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen dem Dell und Eizo, abgesehen von der Reaktionszeit, da dieser ja knapp 100€ mehr kostet?


----------



## JoM79 (23. September 2014)

Die Unterschiede sind die Gamingfeatures.
Die Sound ist hässlich nimm lieber ein paar günstige Lautsprecher.
Und 8ms sind nicht zu langsam für Shooter.
Die Herstellerangaben zur Reaktionszeit kannst vergessen, die stimmen so gut wie nie.


----------



## Hanzo93 (23. September 2014)

Hey ich wollt keinen neuen Thread aufmachen, da ich sowas ähnliches wie sevendevil suche. Allerdings Spiele ich auch shooter und brauche keine Lautsprecher. Also von Shooter bis Moba und hätte gerne auch eine Empfehlung allerdings nur für 24" würdet ihr da immer noch z.B. auf den eizo verweisen oder gibt es da noch andere, die einen Blick verdienen?

@sevendevil sollte das stören mach ich nenn anderen Thread auf.


----------



## JoM79 (23. September 2014)

Macht keinen Unterschied.


----------



## blazin255 (23. September 2014)

Eizo FS2434-BK 60,96 cm LED-Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


Super monitor. Sry das es kein geizhals link ist. Stehe unter zeitdruck


----------



## drstoecker (23. September 2014)

sevendevil schrieb:


> Viel zu groß bzw. viel zu breit und zu teuer.
> Trotzdem danke.



Stimmt 2 Monitore sind kleiner und viel billiger hatte ich vergessen.


----------



## Hanzo93 (23. September 2014)

Macht es denn einen Unterschied, wenn ich einen Monitor ohne Lautsprecher nehme. Fiel mir gerade so ein. 😆


----------



## Painkiller (23. September 2014)

Hanzo93 schrieb:


> Macht es denn einen Unterschied, wenn ich einen Monitor ohne Lautsprecher nehme. Fiel mir gerade so ein.


 Im Bezug auf was? Die Bildqualität?


----------



## Hanzo93 (23. September 2014)

Auch wieder richtig. Es ging mir um den Preis, aber das ist dann ja egal.


----------



## sevendevil (23. September 2014)

Sag mal, würdet ihr denn - mal unabhängig vom Preis - für einen 78cm breiten Tisch einen 24 Zoll oder 27 Zoll großen Bildschirm nehmen?

@drstoecker: Ich brauche lediglich einen Monitor.

So ich hab mich jetzt nochmal genau umgeguckt und 4 gefunden.
LG Electronics Flatron IPS235P, 23" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Eizo Foris FS2434, 23.8" (FS2434-BK) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
iiyama ProLite XB2483HSU, 24" (XB2483HSU-B1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Dell UltraSharp U2414H, 23.8" (860-BBCW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Welchen würdet ihr mir empfehlen, der so gut wie nur MMOs wie WoW spielt?
Lohnt sich z.B. der Aufpreis von 100€ für die Gimmicks vom Eizo oder ist das eher überflüssig wie MMOs?


----------



## JoM79 (23. September 2014)

Lohnen ist relativ, die Frage ist ob du das brauchst.
Vom Bild her ist der Dell genauso gut.


----------



## sevendevil (23. September 2014)

Gut,  danke! Damit fällt die Wahl auf den Dell.
Außer ich sollte beim Besuch in Saturn doch der Auffassung sein, dass ein 27 Zöller bei 75cm Entfernung nicht zu groß ist. Dann wird's einer aus Südkorea


----------



## JoM79 (23. September 2014)

Zu den Koreamonitoren sag ich lieber nix, das artet nur wieder aus.
Als Kurzform: Aus bestimmten Gründen finde ich sie nicht gut.


----------



## sevendevil (24. September 2014)

Sag mal, gibts eigentlich den Dell U2414H auch mit Lautsprechern?
Und wenn nein, gibts ein fast komplett ähnliches Modell nur mit Lautsprechern?


----------



## spylie666 (24. September 2014)

Hallo, ich suche auch noch einen 24 Zöller und würde gerne wissen aus welchen Gründen Ihr den Eizo empfehlt. 
Ich hänge noch auf dem Stand das 1. IPS fürs zocken schlechter geeignet sind und 2. dieser mit nur 60Hz grottig langsam ist. 
Das ältere model hat die 240Hz im Boost oder so. Kostet mehr, ist ein TN, kein USB 3.0.
lg


----------



## JoM79 (24. September 2014)

sevendevil schrieb:


> Sag mal, gibts eigentlich den Dell U2414H auch mit Lautsprechern?
> Und wenn nein, gibts ein fast komplett ähnliches Modell nur mit Lautsprechern?


 
Die Lautsprecher in Monitoren kannst vergessen.
Für den Dell gibt es eine Soundbar, guck mal auf deren Homepage.



spylie666 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich suche auch noch einen 24 Zöller und würde gerne wissen aus welchen Gründen Ihr den Eizo empfehlt.
> Ich hänge noch auf dem Stand das 1. IPS fürs zocken schlechter geeignet sind und 2. dieser mit nur 60Hz grottig langsam ist.
> Das ältere model hat die 240Hz im Boost oder so. Kostet mehr, ist ein TN, kein USB 3.0.
> lg


 
Also IPS ist nicht schlechter geeignet und seit wann sind 60Hz grottig langsam?
Der FG2421 hat nicht viel mit dem FS2434 zu tun.
Ausserdem hat er auch "nur" 120Hz, die 240Hz werden durch ein gepulstes Backlight erreicht.
Zudem ist es ein VA Monitor und kein TN.
Lies dir mal den Test vom FG2421 bei Prad durch und hier im Forum mein Mini Review zum FS2434.
Bei 60Hz und FHD heute noch einen TN zu kaufen, macht einfach keinen Sinn.


----------



## spylie666 (24. September 2014)

Verstehe...
Sorry, "Grottig langsam" war nicht meine meinung. Deswegen frag ich ja.
Aber gut. ich denke für mich würde n 144er eher in frage kommen. 
Was haltet ihr davon noch auf nen gescheiten von Eizo zu warten und sich erstmal mit nem günstigen (um 150€) zb. den Asus VN24H über Wasser zu halten. 
Oder lieber dann doch gleich den 2434 und später nochmal tauschen?


----------



## Painkiller (24. September 2014)

Warten bei Hardware ist ein Fall für sich. Niemand weiß ob Eizo ein Modell mit 144Hz und VA bzw. IPS Panel nochmal bringen wird. 
Über den 2343 kann ich nichts negatives sagen. Ich hab das Gerät selber.  Auch in Shootern hab ich damit keine Probleme. Einen kurzen Erfahrungsbericht hab ich im Thread von JoM79 auch gepostet. -> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/monitore/345994-mini-review-eizo-fs2434.html


----------



## spylie666 (24. September 2014)

Da ist natürlich was dran. Ich trau dem Braten (IPS u 60Hz) nur noch nicht ganz. XD
Ich werds mir gleich mal anschauen.
Vllt merk ich den unterschied als Gelegenheitszocker noch nicht einmal^^.


----------



## Hanzo93 (24. September 2014)

Welcher von den hier genannten ist denn auch für schnelle shooter geeignet?
Also beim Eizo wirds mal so und mal so gesagt.
Edit: Hab mir nochmal einige Infos durchgelesen IPS soll farblich/ Kontrast-"mäßig" besser sein oder. Dann würde ich ganz klar zu einem IPS greifen


----------



## Painkiller (24. September 2014)

Wenn du keine Abstriche bei der Geschwindigkeit machen willst dann bleibt dir nur ein 144Hz Monitor. 
ASUS VG248QE, 24" (90LMGG001Q022B1C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
BenQ XL2411Z, 24" (9H.L9SLB.RBE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Willst du ein IPS/VA Monitor, dann musst du damit leben das er an ein 144Hz Gerät nicht ran kommt. Die Entscheidung zwischen Bildqualität und Geschwindigkeit kann dir niemand von uns abnehmen. 



> Also beim Eizo wirds mal so und mal so gesagt.


Das ist nicht nur beim Eizo so. Die Meinungen gehen nun mal auseinander.


----------



## sevendevil (24. September 2014)

Kann dir nur sagen, dass wenn du hauptsächlich MMOs spielst, dann ist 120HZ oder mehr egal. Da reichen 60HZ locker aus, also greif zu IPS.
Bei schnellen Shootern mag das anders sein, da könnte vielleicht Geschwindigkeit wichtiger sein, damit keine Schlieren entstehen, als ein besseres Bild.


----------



## Hanzo93 (24. September 2014)

Ja ich zocke halt gerne mal schnelle Shooter, aber primär Moba, Diablo oder eben andere Strategie- und Rollenspiele.
Von daher reicht es mir schon wenn es schöner aussieht, wenn mein Kopf zerplatzt.


----------



## Painkiller (25. September 2014)

Dann machst du mit einem IPS oder VA Monitor sicher nichts falsch.


----------



## Hanzo93 (25. September 2014)

Bei Prad wird der  U2412M empfohlen ist da ein gravierender Unterschied zu dem 2414H ich kann da so nix erkennen.
Edit: hat sich erledigt. Sehe schon kein HDMI. Ist jetzt der erste unterschied der auffällt.


----------



## sevendevil (26. September 2014)

War heute im Saturn Shop gewesen, mit dem Ergebnis, dass ich einen 24 Zöller nehme. 27 Zoll ist bei maximal 75cm Abstand (Auge-Bildschirm) einfach zu groß.
Nur hatten die keinen von den Bildschirmen da, die in meine nähere Auswahl gekommen sind.

Zur Wahl stehen:
Dell UltraSharp U2414H, 23.8" (860-BBCW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
iiyama ProLite XB2483HSU, 24" (XB2483HSU-B1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
LG Electronics Flatron IPS235P, 23" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Der iiyama ist insofern gut, dass er integrierte Lautsprecher hat.
Optisch gefallen mir alle gut, wobei der Dell natürlich etwas mehr hermacht.
Der iiyama hat ja ein AVMA+ Panel - was sind die Vor- und Nachteile zu einem IPS Panel?

Welchen Bildschirm würdet ihr mir letzendes empfehlen?
(Spiele WoW, also ist eine schnelle Reaktionszeit nicht nötig.)

Vielen Dank schonmal für eure Hilfe!


----------



## JoM79 (26. September 2014)

sevendevil schrieb:


> War heute im Saturn Shop gewesen, mit dem Ergebnis, dass ich einen 24 Zöller nehme. 27 Zoll ist bei maximal 75cm Abstand (Auge-Bildschirm) einfach zu groß.
> Nur hatten die keinen von den Bildschirmen da, die in meine nähere Auswahl gekommen sind.
> 
> Zur Wahl stehen:
> ...



Denn Dell und auf die Lautsprecher kannst du verzichten, da macht jedes 10€ Paar nen besseren Ton.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (26. September 2014)

Ein Bildschirm ist ein Anzeigegerät und keine Stereoanlage, vergiss endlich die blöden Lautsprecher  Da hast du nur Gekrächze und keinen Bass.
Kauf dir lieber für 10 - 15 Euro separate Lautsprecher hinzu, das ist 10x besser als der integrierte Mist. 

Ich würde von den genannten den Dell U2414H nehmen, und ich finde 24" auch ausreichend groß, hab selbst auch nen 24-Zöller


----------



## Wurstie (26. September 2014)

sevendevil schrieb:


> Der iiyama ist insofern gut, dass er integrierte Lautsprecher hat.
> Optisch gefallen mir alle gut, wobei der Dell natürlich etwas mehr hermacht.
> Der iiyama hat ja ein AVMA+ Panel - was sind die Vor- und Nachteile zu einem IPS Panel?
> 
> Welchen Bildschirm würdet ihr mir letzendes empfehlen?



Der Hauptunterschied ist dass das AMVA+ Panel einen 3-4mal so hohen Kontrast hat (über 3400:1), und somit ist das Schwarz wesentlich dunkler als auf einem IPS Monitor. 
Es gibt auch keinen IPS-Glow.
Das ist gut für die Atmosphäre und schwarze Balken stören nicht so bei Filmen.
Außerdem besitzt es eine leichtere Beschichtung was das Bild sauberer erschienen lässt und Konturen etwas schärfer macht.

IPS Panels haben dafür die besseren Blickwinkel, weil das AMVA+ Panel leicht aufhellt wenn man es seitlich betrachtet.
Gerade bei dunklen Farbbstufungen und Grautönen ist das merkbar wenn man nicht still sitzt.

Bei der Farbraumabdeckung und deltaE-werten, Grauskala sind der DELL und iiyama gleich gut. (>96% sRGB, <1.6, sehr gute Werte)
Das IPS Panel hat ein 6-bit+A-FRC, das AMVA ein 8-bit Panel
Die Reaktionszeiten sind im Durchschnitt genommen sehr ähnlich (der iiyama ist etwas schneller, eher wie der P2414H). 
Allerdings sind bei dem AMVA die hellen Pixelübergänge etwas schneller als das IPS, und die dunklen Übergänge etwas langsamer, und es trifft sich in der Mitte.


----------



## sevendevil (27. September 2014)

Danke für die ausführliche Erklärung, Wurstie! 

Und danke euch beiden da oben 
Werde dann denn Dell U2414H nehmen!

Nur noch eine Frage, bevor ich mich endgültig entscheide:
Der Dell hat ja kein DVI Anschluss, sondern ein HDMI Anschluss. Hat das irgendwelche Vor- oder Nachteile für die Bildqualität?
Und wie muss ich meine Grafikkarte anschließen? 
Grafikkarte: 2x DVI & 1x HDMI 2.0 
Monitor: 2x HDMI (MHL).
Brauche ich dafür ein HDMI-HDMI Kabel oder DVI-HDMI Kabel? Was ist besser? Welches gute Kabel könnt ihr mir empfehlen?

Na, weiß das keiner?^^


----------



## JoM79 (27. September 2014)

Du brauchst nur ein ganz normales HDMI Kabel.


----------



## sevendevil (27. September 2014)

Geht auch sowas hier?
http://www.amazon.de/2m-CSL-Adapter-vergoldete-Kontakte/dp/B00BB9KWKM/ref=pd_bxgy_computers_img_z

Weil das wird einem empfohlen, wenn man bei Amazon den Dell U2414H eingibt.


----------



## JoM79 (27. September 2014)

Ein normales HDMI Kabel reicht da völlig aus.


----------



## Painkiller (29. September 2014)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ein normales HDMI Kabel reicht da völlig aus.


 Jep! So was ungefähr: KabelDirekt 2m Ultra HD High Speed HDMI Kabel mit: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## sevendevil (29. September 2014)

Kann ich auch bedenkenlos zu dem hier greifen, ist halt 1€ billiger?
http://www.amazon.de/AmazonBasics-H...1411847332&sr=1-1&keywords=hdmi+auf+dvi+Kabel

Sprich: Ist das im Grunde egal, welches Kabel und wie (ob HDMI oder DVI) verbunden?^^


----------



## JoM79 (29. September 2014)

Warum soll es denn unbedingt ein Adapterkabel sein?
Und wegen einem Euro???


----------



## sevendevil (29. September 2014)

Ja, stimmt. Sorry.
Hatte nur gedacht, dass es dort irgendwelche Unterschiede bildtechnisch geben könnte, aber hab jetzt auch nochmal gelesen, das es darauf keinen Einfluss hat.
Dann nehme ich also KabelDirekt 2m Ultra HD High Speed HDMI Kabel mit: Amazon.de: Elektronik. 

Gut, vielen Dank euch!


----------



## Hanzo93 (5. Oktober 2014)

Jetzt muss ich mich nochmal einmischen.  War gestern im Mediamarkt und da stand ein Lg Monitor mit Ultra Ips. Ist das wirklich eine verbesserte Form? Auf den ersten blick sah es so aus.


----------



## JoM79 (5. Oktober 2014)

Hanzo93 schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich mich nochmal einmischen.  War gestern im Mediamarkt und da stand ein Lg Monitor mit Ultra Ips. Ist das wirklich eine verbesserte Form? Auf den ersten blick sah es so aus.



Was soll denn bitte Ultra IPS sein?
Hat da ein MM Marketingmensch zu tief ins Glas geguckt?


----------



## TessaKavanagh (6. Oktober 2014)

Es gibt einen LG der als "Ultra*Wide *IPS Monitor" beworben wird. Ich nehme daher an das hier jemand nur ein Wort vergessen hat


----------



## Hanzo93 (6. Oktober 2014)

Das kann sein Xd


----------



## TessaKavanagh (6. Oktober 2014)

Um es kurz zu machen die Displaytechnologie ist wie JoM79 schon sagte IPS und das UltraWide bezieht sich auf das 21:9 Format.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (6. Oktober 2014)

Klick mich mal kurz hier rein

Mein Kollege möchte sich diesen Moni zulegen...iiyama ProLite XB2483HSU

 ist sein Max Budget. Möchte er zum Zogge nutzen. Ist dieser gut? ist der viel schlechter als ein IPS Panel vom Bild her?


----------



## JoM79 (6. Oktober 2014)

Ja der ist gut und die Bildqualität ist minimal schlechter, dafür hat er dank VA Panel ein richtiges schwarz und dadurch einen hohen Kontrast.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (6. Oktober 2014)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ja der ist gut und die Bildqualität ist minimal schlechter, dafür hat er dank VA Panel ein richtiges schwarz und dadurch einen hohen Kontrast.



ok danke dir...was anderes in dieser Preisklasse 24" ?


----------



## JoM79 (6. Oktober 2014)

Der Dell U2414H.


----------

